
Elon Musk is dangerously wrong about the novel coronavirus - doener
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/29/21241180/elon-musk-coronavirus-conspiracy-misinformation-tesla
======
basicplus2
It is simply in his financial interest to have everything back to normal as
soon as possible...

It does not matter to him if he kills thousands of more people who would have
otherwise lived due to over crowded hospitals, by spreading misinformation and
convincing people to go back to their normal routines.

~~~
EricE
So people not being able to work and thus have money for food, shelter and
medical care won’t kill thousands?

Overcrowded hospitals? Hospital staff all over this country are being
furloughed and many are approaching bankruptcy.

This is not a black and white situation. If you have only been watching the
main stream media realize you are getting an extremely biased view from people
who only care about servicing their political goals in the upcoming election -
they have demonstrated with their reckless fear mongering they truly don’t
care who gets hurt as long as it helps with the Orange Man Bad narrative.

Your getting _a story_ , but not necessarily _the story_.

